# Software > Linux >  Debian Live και wireless

## DVD_GR

Παιδια μηπως ξερετε αν υπαρχει live cd του debian και αν υπαρχει μπορω να στησω ενα ρουτερακι για ασυρματο πανω του σε ενα amd400αρι???
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## mojiro

οραιο live cd εχει το slackware. και το ονομαζει slax-cd.
εχει υποστηριξη για wireless, αλλα απο dynamic routing
δε νομιζω να εχει κατι.

----------


## DVD_GR

θα κανω δουλεια με live η να περασω debian να τελειωνω μιας και δεν ειμαι πολυ δυνατος στο linux???
AAA και μια χαζη ερωτηση,τι ειναι το dynamic routing??  ::

----------


## vegos

> θα κανω δουλεια με live η να περασω debian να τελειωνω μιας και δεν ειμαι πολυ δυνατος στο linux???
> AAA και μια χαζη ερωτηση,τι ειναι το dynamic routing??


Bρες ένα δίσκο, στήσε ένα linuxάκι, ότι νομίζεις..

Και πιο αξιόπιστο από το CDROM θα ναι, και θα σηκώσεις και 2-3 υπηρεσίες επάνω του (μην πάει τσάμπα το PCάκι)...

----------


## DVD_GR

εχω fedora core 2 προσφατως αναβαθμισμενο,
θελω να βαλω το προγραμμα του spirosco αλλα
μου ειπε οτι θελει recompile και δεν πιστευω να την παλεψω
τουλαχιστον οχι ευκολα....σκεφτομαι να το δοκιμασω παντως,
αμα βρω τις βιβλιοθηκες ποσο δυσκολο να ειναι???

----------


## Cha0s

> εχω fedora core 2 προσφατως αναβαθμισμενο,
> θελω να βαλω το προγραμμα του spirosco αλλα
> μου ειπε οτι θελει recompile και δεν πιστευω να την παλεψω
> τουλαχιστον οχι ευκολα....σκεφτομαι να το δοκιμασω παντως,
> αμα βρω τις βιβλιοθηκες ποσο δυσκολο να ειναι???


Θα σου πρότεινα Fedora Core 1 καθώς το 2 έχει κάποια προβλήματα με κάποια libraries απότι άκουσα και κάποια πράγματα δεν παίζουν απολύτως σωστά...

----------


## socrates

Έχω Fedora Core 2 και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει σοβαρά προβλήματα.

@Chaos αν έχεις πρόχειρα τα προβλήματα του core2 στείλτα μου σε pm ή έστω ένα link.

----------


## Cha0s

Ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα για μένα που αντιμετώπισα είναι ότι δεν δουλέυουν σωστά τα FTP Functions της PHP.

Άλλα συγκεκριμένα δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω την αλήθεια αλλά αυτό μου αρκούσε για να το βγάλω και να γυρίσω στην προηγούμενη έκδοση  ::  

Σε γενικές γραμμές άκουσα ότι τα μισά libraries έχουν γίνει compile με διαφορετική έκδοση gcc compiler με αποτέλεσμα τα υπάρχει ένα ψιλομπάχαλο.

Τα παραπάνω μπορεί να είναι και μπούρδες... πάντως τα άκουσα από System Administrator που χρησιμοποιεί πολλάαα χρόνια Red Hat και για να μην χρησιμοποιεί το FC2 στους servers του κάτι θα ξέρει  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

σκεφτομαι να κατεβασω το knoppix και να δω τι θα κανω με τον εξοπλισμο και βλεπουμε...ευχαριστω παιδια.
παντως με το fedora core 2 δεν ειχα και εγω ακομα προβλημα,
αλλα δεν εχω και μεγαλη εμπειρια..

----------


## Cha0s

Για τις δουλειές του AWMN δεν νομίζω ότι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...


Πάντως ούτε εγώ είχα άλλο πρόβλημα πέρα αυτού της PHP αλλα για μένα ήταν πολύ σοβαρό οπότε αναγκαστικά το έβγαλα.

----------


## playnet3

εγώ πάντος ανάμεσα σε core1 kai 2,θα επέλεγα 1 γιατί στο core2(test1) είχα αρκετά προβλήματα(τώρα δοκίμασε και core3 αν μπορείς)

----------


## Cha0s

Ποτέ δεν δοκιμάζω beta και test εκδόσεις...

----------


## TNS

Εμένα στο FC2 μου έκανε νερά ο bind9...  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ δεν είχα δουλέψει καν Bind στο FC2 οπότε δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Vcore

System admin se fc1 ? Ts ts ts ποιός να είναι αυτός?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν είναι μόνο ο Mike στην παρέα Teo  ::

----------

